# Veterinarians in Salt Lake area familiar with hunting dogs?



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

I am trying to put together a short list of veterinarians who are particularly knowledgeable about hunting dogs. Anyone know of vets in the Salt Lake area who seem either knowledgeable about (or interested in) dealing with, injuries etc. in our hunting buddies?

Maybe you know a vet that hunts, or one who is just starting out and hungry for business. 

I am not looking for a new vet for myself, I am looking for one to help out some guys and gals that hunt their dogs and want to hear from someone besides the foo foo pet vet who thinks their athlete dog is too thin etc.

If you want to go private, send me a PM, or please email me ([email protected]).

Much thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Animal Crackers. Best vet value I've found in the greater SLC area. They're on Redwood rd by South Jordan and I drive all the way down there from my little SLC neighborhood which has the worst clinic in SLC- University Vetinary Hospital. Some of the AC vets hunt, all of them actually listen to you, and they never make you feel bad about the realistic choices we all have to make when it comes to pet care.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you, Trooper!


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Bayview in Farmington. Only 15 minutes from downtown Salt Lake. Avid waterfowl and upland hunters and they care!


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Dave Adamson said:


> Bayview in Farmington. Only 15 minutes from downtown Salt Lake. Avid waterfowl and upland hunters and they care!


Thank you, Dave Adamson!


----------

